# Not joining after accepting an offer - Pls advice



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys.. I have 2 offers in hand at the moment.. I signed and accepted the first offer(sent the soft copy) thinking that I wouldnt get any other offer soon, but fortunately (or unfortunately) I have another offer which pays better, and gives me better exposure..the second one is a permanent opportunity..

I intend to go for the second one, but I would like to know if there are any implications in not joining for an accepted offer (a govt agency)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you signed the contract of first offer? If yes then what is the exit term, of that contract. If you have not signed then no exit term applies to you, you may change ur mind and take up any other job. 

regards,


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Did you signed the contract of first offer? If yes then what is the exit term, of that contract. If you have not signed then no exit term applies to you, you may change ur mind and take up any other job.
> 
> regards,


What is exit term? I only signed the soft copy of the offer letter and sent by email, which shows the tenure and salary details.. is it a contract or a plain offer letter?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

oz_sg10 said:


> What is exit term? I only signed the soft copy of the offer letter and sent by email, which shows the tenure and salary details.. is it a contract or a plain offer letter?


Depends on what you signed and since you are the only one who can answer that, I'd say just go through what you've signed and see if there is a clause something like: 

" ... in case of breach of contract within xxx months/years or leaving the organisation within xxx months/years, the following applies ..... "

Watch out buddy, if what you've signed has legal value, then consider speaking to a solicitor/attorney before taking any decision. 

Good luck with whatever you decide and keep us posted!! 

armandra!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether it is a hard or a soft copy. Once you sign it, you need to abide to it. I signed my contract on a printed copy with my employer's signature, then scanned it and sent to them through email. 





oz_sg10 said:


> Hi guys.. I have 2 offers in hand at the moment.. I signed and accepted the first offer(sent the soft copy) thinking that I wouldnt get any other offer soon, but fortunately (or unfortunately) I have another offer which pays better, and gives me better exposure..the second one is a permanent opportunity..
> 
> I intend to go for the second one, but I would like to know if there are any implications in not joining for an accepted offer (a govt agency)


----------

